# Volgograd, Russia



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Volgograd (formerly Tsaritsin and Stalingrad) is a rather big city on the Volga river, The city has rich history, but only WWII made it one of the most famous cities in the World. 


Let's begin  


*PART I. The mamaev kurgan monument and "the motherland calls" statue.*































And the jewel of all complex, "the Motherland calls" , one of the highest statues of the world, its height reaches 90 m.











Small people below)


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

roi95 said:


> Ну эти фотографии просто обязаны быть в фотосекции.
> *Великая Родина-Мать*
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*PART II. Old and Stalinistic architecture.
*


Photos by roi95.

The theater









"Volgograd" hotel 









"Intourist" hotel









Railway station










The central square










Nice old building in centre


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках[/QUOTE]


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't a lot of photos, so if anyone help me It would be great


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

Hospital
]









2009

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Why create another topic about Volgograd?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*PART III. Modern Volgograd*


The Quay.

by evian:


«Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках[/QUOTE]


«Волгоградский муниципальный музыкальный театр» на Яндекс.Фотках


the tallest building in the city, Volzhskie Parusa, 120 m tall











The city center



evian said:


> «***» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «***» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

evian said:


> Why create another topic about Volgograd?


Hm, I didn't find the Volgograd thread in this section and decided to share it


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

арки в клуб Воск


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The city looks quite stunning.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

evian said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/волгоград/users/sannata2000/view/65907?how=week&page=0
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Photo by revector






[/QUOTE]


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice pictures. Imho, a map with highlighting the main street, some sights and Motherland would be suitable here


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

New illumination on the Quay



evian said:


> Реконструкция освещения набережной


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

The town really looks like the prototype of soviet russian cities.


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

jackass94, all these photos were already in the international section


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, but not in this section


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

jackass94 said:


> Yeah, but not in this section


I created the album Volgograd in the international section, there were all these photos.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hm, but not in "Cityscapes and skylines" i guess.


It does not interfere to anyone I think


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

jackass94 said:


> Hm, but not in "Cityscapes and skylines" i guess.
> 
> 
> It does not interfere to anyone I think


It is in "Cityscapes and skylines"
Okay, just two of the same album already.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice pictures. This city is almost as famous in the West as Moscow or St. Petersburg!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, this building is the heighest tower in Volvograd?


>


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

No, this is the highest building


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the marvelous updates 

Our Stalinist architecture looks great, but some commies are absolutely disgusting..


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

True


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Slavio said:


> No, this is the highest building


I cannot see it Slavio :redx:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

He posted photos of this building, the highest in our city



UncleFedor said:


> Вечерние зарисовки


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

^^This photos much better))


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much jackass... that building is indeed very nice, great


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

jackass94 said:


> Volgograd (formerly Tsaritsin and Stalingrad) is a rather big city on the Volga river, *The city has rich history, but only WWII made it one of the most famous cities in the World. *


Dear Jack Ass,

Years ago I read the extraordinary book STALINGRAD, written by Antony Beevor and, since then, I have an enormous curiousity to admire photos of the city after the end of the war. Do you have photos of Stalingrad was after the end of conflict?


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Dear Jack Ass,
> 
> Years ago I read the extraordinary book STALINGRAD, written by Antony Beevor and, since then, I have an enormous curiousity to admire photos of the city after the end of the war. Do you have photos of Stalingrad was after the end of conflict?


Stalingrad, April 1947
http://periskop.livejournal.com/548079.html


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ Hard times


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks Slavio)

you have really refreshed the thread


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

You are welcome


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

Photo by Anastasia Bobrova


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

A lot of great photos :cheers:

I could not find shots like this, where did you take them?)


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

From different forums


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

The first photo is soo old


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some great panoramas of the city here)


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Ну вы, блин, бобики! Мои фотки тож покидали! :lol:
Пост 131.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

о, точно, даже автора не указал)

в суд? :lol:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

разбавим флуд)

A one more great "the motherland calls" shot










The Church


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Ehm, whats that at the last one? 
And, yap, judgement day for Slavio is already coming.. Soon... :banana:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Again the Quay


















Volga river









Volga hydro power station









Volga-Don Chanel









A Soviet highrise









A bank









Intourist hotel









A store


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

4miGO!!! said:


> Ehm, whats that at the last one?
> And, yap, judgement day for Slavio is already coming.. Soon... :banana:


Oh, I don't know)

I'm just stealing summer photos from different sites)

So the judgement day is coming not only for Slavio:cheers:


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

I mean the shot is ugly, theres no place for it in the thread.. Although, the building is good....one of those what make the city historical...just a bit more at least...
The central embankment is great. Im rly glad to see it changing for the better.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Why ugly? I think that building is pretty cool, but the surroundings and the weather make it less beautiful


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

I said nothing about the house.


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

4miGO!!! said:


> Ehm, whats that at the last one?
> And, yap, judgement day for Slavio is already coming.. Soon... :banana:


Sorry, I didn't know


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just amazing shots

[QUOTE="KAZAN RESIDENT, post: 55112785, member: 393562"]
[IMG]http://cache.photosight.ru/img/d/5c4/3678988_large.jpg http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3678988/ 







http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3672480/ 







http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3625883/ 







http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3611412/[/QUOTE]


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3592036/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3594944/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3559312/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3570024/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3365725/


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3323663/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3088138/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3316564/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3077929/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3134994/[/QUOTE]


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

..


KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3061912/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jackass94 said:


> A one more great "the motherland calls" shot


That statue, who is on that?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's a lot of info about the monument. look it, I sure it'll be interesting for u 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Motherland_Calls


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jackass94 said:


> Here's a lot of info about the monument. look it, I sure it'll be interesting for u
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Motherland_Calls


Thank you for the link; its interesting indeed


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Memorial lighthouse









Administration of volga-don chanel









Our small sight, the coffee house in a real plane









Old cute house 









Some pics of railway station


















And the central quay again  























































The musical theater



























One of the first gymnasiums for women in Russian Empire









And I can not do without the Mamaev kurgan and "the motherland calls"


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

Зачем выкладывать все подряд? Да еще и старые фото?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ну фотографии довольно красивы с художественной точки зрения, пусть и иногда не соответствуют современности.

Надо же тему заполнять в ожидании шедевров


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

jackass94 said:


> Ну фотографии довольно красивы с художественной точки зрения, пусть и иногда не соответствуют современности.
> 
> Надо же тему заполнять в ожидании шедевров


Они отфотошоплены сильно.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More photos by evian



evian said:


> «Английский газон - не утопия» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «паруса...» на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

A couple of nice photos of Volgograd-city



4miGO!!! said:


> Супер фотка! Видны масштабы! Почему-то вспоминаются сразу снимки БН с соседних высоток в ММДЦ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Is there a large military unit/military base?

Its a large developing, growing city. Bravo. :cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

henry hill said:


> Is there a large military unit/military base?
> 
> Its a large developing, growing city. Bravo. :cheers:


No, there isn't if I not mistaken  

It's an office\residential complex Volgograd-city on the photos
Those soldiers are guards in Mamaev kurgan


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ Thank you for your response my friend.:cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

The first firehouse in the city, 45 m (It was built in 1897)



























The famous t-34 in the WWII museum









Summer Volgograd


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Volga-Don channel









Near the channel


















The WWII Museum from the Volga river


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

School №83 (built in 1908)


















More city


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for sharing, alekssa :cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

my photo, It's made outside the city, but you can see industrial outskirts of Volgograd (sorry for a li'l HDRing  )


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Good looking city! Lots of open space here. I always find Russian cities very interesting to observe. Thanks for all the photos, guys! Nice work! :cheers2:


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

jackass94 said:


> Some great panoramas of the city here)


Gosh!!! What a great resourse!!! Dang my butt!!! Never saw 360 degrees panoramas before... These are great! Especially from Mamayev Kurgan!


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

jackass94 said:


> Volga-Don channel


Hah, i can see the building my gf lives in)))


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

The repetition of the WWII parade



evian said:


> Репетиция в Волгограде
> 
> «Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> ...


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

jackass94 said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*MY CONGRADULATIONS TO THE VOLGOGRAD CITIZENS, ALL RUSSIAN PEOPLES AND OUR FRIENDS WITH THE VICTORY DAY!*


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

The celebration of the Victory Day


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

del


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

I went to Russia and is a beautiful country ... I love its architecture

I would like to visit this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

AlekseyVT thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

wohoo, It's over 7000 views! thank you all :cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have just found some pics on HDD  I made them on 9th of May too 




























The interior of Railway Station


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

On the streets) Looks lovely, doesn't it?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More city :cheers:


















Baloooons


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

the Zeppelin) What the hell is it doing here?)


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

It's climbing


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Especially like this pic








So If I find some more photos - I'll share them


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Jackass, you seem to be very fond of Volgograd.:cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I born here and I live here, of course I just adore the city :cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just shots of Volgograd roads (yeah, to demystify that fact that russian roads are shitty :lol



evian said:


> Немного сегодняшних фото. В основном дороги.
> Вообще дороги стали заметно лучше, правда только на главных магистралях.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some better pics from the Victory parade in Volgograd
(yeah, it's a li'l bit late  )


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some history shots:

Market square, Tsaritsyn, 1913































































the Quay


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Metrotram 









































































The new line of metrotram is under construction


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sakura 



















Theater


















Nice old building


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Again the main railway station



























The WWII museum


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

The brigde across Volga









Great mix









A chapel




























And amazing shot of the "Motherland calls" statue


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

errhhm, any comments?)


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

Love this city! :cheers:


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

these retro shots are great, never saw it.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Slavio said:


> these retro shots are great, never saw it.


Yeah, and the city looked so great that time, amazing old architecture. 

But the stalinist one is also not bad, volgograd got a special charm with it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos of Volvograd including those old ones


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos of Volvograd including those old ones


Thanks for good comment)


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos of Volvograd including those old ones


^^
I agree. Very well that there are those old pictures. The city is very nice. Military parade and the girls are beautiful as well. 

:cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, I'll add some more retro pics

The biggest cathedral in the city (Unfortunately, it was completely destroyed by communists)


























Just old Tsaritsyn






















































Lutheran church


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Modern center of Volgograd









Planetarium









History Museum









Citylife


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing updates... please keep it up, jackass


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some new pics by evian



evian said:


> «Ворошиловский торговый центр вечером» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

This historic city is beautiful and deserves more pictures!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks)

I'll find some more pics as soon as possible :cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

ooh
that's enough)


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Countryside


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

A restaurant


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Typical Volgograd


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Density


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Almost all the shots on this page are made by evian


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

jackass94 said:


>


oh, I have just noticed trolleybus board 

really funny effect, looks so ancient-egyptian)


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> Is it Children-Youth Centre near station "Pionerskaya"?


Hm.. I think you right. If I not mistaken of course


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More Sarepta pics









Действующая кирха


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some new pics by evian



evian said:


> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Today I had a nice walk through the city center, here are the pics 

main railway station









museum









Intourist hotel



























Volgograd hotel


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More beautiful pics of Stalinist buildings


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Btw, sorry for too small pics - I'm copying them from my social network account

Hero Alley


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

So green


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

We are getting to central embankment


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Decorations on the embankment



























Riverside station


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

You can see the 1st high building of the city behind (120 m tall)


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wedding ceremony


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice small church


















Restaurant


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Volga river










She was my company


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

we have taken some relax and continued taking photos


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Бутик

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some pics by evian  



evian said:


> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Where is all people?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

There :cheers:

Because it's too hot outside, and all the pics are made in the aftenoon. People pferer stay in house, or go swimming


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Random pics


«маяк #2» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царица» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Маяк» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Коммунистическая» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На мосту» на Яндекс.Фотках


«К» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«В 5» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С-Г» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Молл» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«К 1» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Volga» на Яндекс.Фотках


«City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Арка через волгодонской канал» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

The Memorial of the foundation of Volgograd (1589)

«Волгоград.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«20100717- 7177113 4 5 tonemapped» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Volgograd-city в Лучах солнца» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Обледеневший камень» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Диамант» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ресторан "Сакура"» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Бизнес-центр "Меркурий"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Жилой комплекс «Волжские Паруса»» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ворошиловский торговый центр вечером» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Гостиница "Интурист" в Волгограде в лучах заходящего солнца» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Главпочтампт Волгограда вечером» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Железнодорожный вокзал Волгоград-1» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Гостиница "Волгоград"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Театр "НЭТ"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пожарная каланча» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новое здание на ул. Голубинская» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Ротонда на Центральной набережной, вид с восточной стороны» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Гостиница на Предмостной площади» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Торговый центр "Диамант" на ул. Комсомольская» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Офисное здание на ул. Комсомольская» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Речной вокзал. Вид с теплохода» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Ул. Фонтанная, г. Волжский» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Краеведческий музей» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Колоннада» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новый Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Урбанистическое дерево» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоградский вокзал» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Синагога "Бейт Давид"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Администрация» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Дом ветеранов» на Яндекс.Фотках


«НЭТ» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Фонтан "Дружба народов"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«P1013598.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Центральная набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Центральная набережная г.Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Последняя электричка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«В полете над Волгоград. Мамаев курган.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Аллея героев» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дерево» на Яндекс.Фотках


«зимний закат над Волгой» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

The first female gymnasium in Tsaritsin, Russian Empire.

«Женская гимназия во времена г. Царицына» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Княгинский двор» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Аллея на пр. Ленина» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Планетарий» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пересечие пр. Ленина и Аллеи Героев» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волжские Паруса» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Ворошиловский ТЦ» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Здание "Волгоград-Сити"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Католическая церковь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сбербанк РФ» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Diamond building» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«"Меркурий"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ж/Д Поликлиника» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград из окна» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград из окна, зима» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Дождь над Волгой» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград из окна» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волга разлилась» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Вид на драмтеатр и гостиницу» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Любимый город» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ветер с реки дул» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## terrakom2 (Jul 6, 2010)

*jackass94* с 21 по 26 стр. очень много повторяющихся фоток. А так молодец.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Да понимаю, просто тут столько, по мере выкладывания всех не упомнишь


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Да понимаю, просто тут столько, по мере выкладывания всех не упомнишь...Me too!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«ВОЛГО-ДОНСКОЙ КАНАЛ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Volga» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград. Виды города» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград. Виды города» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград. Виды города» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград. Виды города» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград. Виды города» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград. Виды города» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград. Виды города» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград. Виды города» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«праздничное» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Нулевой километр Волгоградской области» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Весёлые дома в Волгограде» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

"Beer library"


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*1961*

«Трамвай №8» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Маршрут №8» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Сквер» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Детский хоровод» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

And now some nowadays photos 


«Центральная набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Центральная набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*"SSC" hmm)* 

«Набережная им. 62 армии» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Библиотека им. М. Горького» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Божьи коровки» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Часы» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*1890-1910s buildings*

«Дом архитектора» на Яндекс.Фотках


«НЭТ» на Яндекс.Фотках

Jewish Church

«Синагога» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Каланча» на Яндекс.Фотках

Under recontruction

«Реконструкция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Водокачка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Казачий театр» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again very nice, good looking photos from Volvograd, including those old ones


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> For once again very nice, good looking photos from Volvograd, including those old ones


For once again thank you, christos :cheers:


----------



## Alkareem (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful city. I love the statue on the first page.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград. Мамаев курган.» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«DSC_4536[1].JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград.Постройка конец 19 столетия.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«КИРХА» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«ВЕСНА» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«ВЕСЕЛЫЙ ДОМИК» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Мечты» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Зачиталась» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Вагончик-трамвайчик» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Пр. Жукова» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград сити (фасад)» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Leigh (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the new pictures jackass94, especially this one:



jackass94 said:


> «9 Мая 2010» на Яндекс.Фотках


*Amazing.* :cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Родина Мать» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ВОЛГО-ДОНСКОЙ КАНАЛ» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Сквер им.Саши Филлипова.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Под "парусами"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Диамант» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Центральная набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Центральная набережная 2» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Аллея» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград.Волга» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград.Волга» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Скоро осень?» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоградский вокзал» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Набережная Волгограда.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоградский пед.институт» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На улице Волгограда.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Фрагмент дома» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Окна дома» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Skyline

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

the Motherland calls. Isn't it great?

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*my walk through the city 
sorry for describing in russian, I'm just copying all from the other thread. if u have questions - I'll answer
*

Хотел кинуть фотки в волгоградскую фотоветку, но их много, поэтому создал отдельный тред.
Здесь тоже в основном фотки центра, но другие. В первой ветке я постил снимки самого центра (серые помпезные сталинки, набережная) , а здесь, так сказать, больше окраинных его частей.

начнем 
более позитивный окрас "не совсем центральных" сталинок

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

улочки Царицина

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«г.ВОЛГОГРАД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Родина-мать зовет!» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## newbiecrftr (Apr 28, 2009)

rly nice pics from jet show


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Царица» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Исторический кусочек» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Уже не Комсомольская, но еще не Невская» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Невовремя остановился» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Закат на Волге» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ещё закат» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Теплоход «Михаил Фрунзе»» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Теплоход «Михаил Фрунзе»» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Под углом 60» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really great, amazing photos from Volvograd


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^
thanks


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках




Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Old pretty building

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград !!!! Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград, набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград !!!!» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград!!!! Родина-мать.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW Really impressive. Regards.*


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks 


«Развалины башни» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Электровоз ЭПIМ-427» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

20 000+ views :cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С моста в 19-й век» на Яндекс.Фотках


«дорога за солнцем, за счастьем, за вымыслом» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«стройность рядов - залог успеха» на Яндекс.Фотках


«набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«огни маяка)))» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«праздничное» на Яндекс.Фотках


«....» на Яндекс.Фотках


«танец с огнем» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«"Мир"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«кирха» на Яндекс.Фотках


«"..."» на Яндекс.Фотках


«внизу» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice those new photos about Volvograd


----------



## terrakom2 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## renier (Oct 12, 2010)

like it!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

evian said:


> Виды из фуд-корта европы сити молла
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More  



evian said:


> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград. Набережная.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волго-Донской шлюз» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Родина-мать в ночи» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пляшущий мост ночью» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ресторан Маяк» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Утро в моём городе» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Домик на Волге» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Скорбящая...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Храм Никиты исповедника» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Голубые паруса...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Город, умытый дождём...» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Вечерняя пробка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«=>-» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дождь на Волгоградской набережной.» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«дорога за солнцем, за счастьем, за вымыслом» на Яндекс.Фотках


«чертеж» на Яндекс.Фотках


«путешествие на закате» на Яндекс.Фотках


«облет владений» на Яндекс.Фотках


«вечер тихонько наползает на город» на Яндекс.Фотках


«отчаянная попытка солнца» на Яндекс.Фотках


«паруса на закате» на Яндекс.Фотках


«вечернее путешествие» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«колокольня храма Иоана Предтечи» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Храм Всех Святых» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Родина - мать зовёт !!!» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Утро в Волгограде» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пл. Павших борцов» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ВЕЧЕР....» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Музей-панорама «Сталинградская битва»» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Родина - мать зовёт!» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Храм Святого Иоанна Предтечи» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мамаев курган» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

New Business center "Volgograd-city" is officially opened! :cheers: 



evian said:


> Первая очередь ВолгоградСити официально открыта. Событие значимое не только для города, ведь таких объектов в наших городах очень мало.
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«урбания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Монумент «Скорбящая мать»» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Жилой комплекс «Волжские паруса»» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Проспект В.И.Ленина, дом 32. Внутренний двор.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Переправа на Сарпинский.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Утро в Волгограде» на Яндекс.Фотках


«на Волге 1» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пл. Павших борцов» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

evian said:


> http://skorp1on.livejournal.com/52903.html#cutid1


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«площадь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


«гостиница Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Autumn

«Волгоград осенью» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград осенью» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград осенью» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград осенью» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград осенью» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград осенью» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград осенью» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград осенью» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice photos. I like that huge statue.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«МАТЬ РОДИНА» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Набережная Волгограда» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоградская пожарная станция (бывшая)» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

evian said:


>


...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Grest photos!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Волгоград - Волга Матушка...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Выше солнца...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«В предосенней дымке Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


«вид на Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Скоростной трамвай» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волжские паруса - вид с кормы» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

evian said:


> Волгоград
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful night photos from Volvograd


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«город улыбнулся» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вечерний Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


«.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

evian said:


> ул. Мира
> Библиотека Горького на кап. ремонте
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some night shots



evian said:


> Волгоград
> 
> «Вечерний Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.bbc.com/travel/feature/20101110-the-10-greatest-comeback-cities



> *The 10 greatest comeback cities*
> 8. Volgograd, Russia
> Sequestered in a portion of Russia rarely visited by foreign travellers, Volgograd and tourism have rarely gone hand in hand. Having seen Volgograd reduced to rubble after the Battle of Stalingrad (as it was formerly known), the then-US ambassador would lament this is a "dead city". But Volgograd is proving there is life after death. The battlefield is now renowned as an immense park of monuments to the Soviets that defended the city, crowned by the formidable 85-metere-tall Motherland Statue. Volgograd is a smart city, but will never be a looker like St Petersburg. Come instead for a moving crash course in WWII history at the many memorials and museums.
> 
> How to get there: Aeroflot (www.aeroflot.ru) flies to Volgograd via Moscow; also consider S7 Airlines (www.s7.ru)


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice city with a character.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

It looks like Rohan for me)


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

30 000 + views :cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Industrial


«Волга. Вид на речной порт и новые дома на ул.Циолковского» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Empty city


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Вот такой мерседес» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Оригинал» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%92%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4/users/n47-14/view/322610


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Раф;69865005 said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mxlmix/view/339763/
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mxlmix/view/339764/
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

SAHEK said:


>


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

This year's winter looks rather weird..


«буйство январской зелени ))))» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

This huge monument is amazing. I would love ot go and see it. Definitely on my list.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%92%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4/users/vik5072/view/371813


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%92%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4/users/natascha-natalin-ka/view/205279


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%92%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4/users/dune-n/view/207954


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

My photos:
_River port:_

_Embankment:_

_Rotunda:_

_Mamaev Kurgan:_


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe later post some photos of Volzhsky here ?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

It is an impressive place


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Slavio said:


> Maybe later post some photos of Volzhsky here ?


А почему не сделать отдельную тему? Волжский очень красивый город!

And why not make a separate topic? Volzhsky is a beautiful city!


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

I think the topic will be not long living, but it's cool idea!  Maybe you are right.


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Photos of the southern district of Volgograd - Krasnoarmeyskiy. Author grechinov:

Volgo-don canal named after Lenin, the first gateway:


Temple of the German settlement Sarepta:


Entertainment Complex "Gippopo":


Streets District:


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

del
(accidentally added a second message)


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Крещенский мороз» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Раф;71017551 said:


> Немного моих фото (Август 2010)
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mxlmix/view/349402/
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Evening. Parking hypermarket "Lenta". Hostel. Volgograd State University. Cardiology Center.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Раф;71148543 said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mxlmix/view/350024/
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mxlmix/view/350025/
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Раф;71148391 said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mxlmix/view/350016/
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mxlmix/view/350035/
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Hiccup (Dec 31, 2010)

Why is everybody taking photos of this strange blue building called Parus or smth like that? As for me, nothing special. 
Howewer, some parts of Volgograd & Volzhsky look pretty nice. And... Yep, Volgograd's Rodina-Mat'-monument is even more graceful than in Kiev, I think...

Good job, guys.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks 

btw, are you speaking about this building? it's just the highest tower in the city, so people often take photos of it)


----------



## EceB (May 10, 2009)

wooow ! 
I (L) Volgograd !


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

This building looks like Burj al Arab haha 


Great pics, keep posting :banana:

:cheers:


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates from Volvograd :cheers:


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Author kvi5665.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mxlmix/view/353852/


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Вид на город с Волги» на Яндекс.Фотках


«наш сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дом-2» на Яндекс.Фотках


«дворик» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Главпочтамп» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Архитектура» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мать Родина» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Author: udin1969


----------



## cocucka (Jul 19, 2010)

djartik said:


> Volgograd, 1970, Central District, st. World, a planetarium. Building was completed in 1954.
> 
> 
> Volgograd, 1945-1950 years, Central District, a complex built-up streets in the World, the architect Simbirtsev.


Our days (by evian)


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/56818/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/56819/


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

New tram for the second stage of light rail.


Winter Alley in the central district.


Rink at the stadium Oilman. The building - the administration of the Soviet area.


Pushkin street, 13.


A small statue of Lenin.


Author: udin1969


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^
Thanks for the update

and It's 40 000+ views :cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

oh summer


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice pics !!!!!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Old city. Unfotunately some buildings were destroyed by commies in 20s - 30s or Nazis in 40s


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Walk around Mamaev Kurgan







Volgograd-city distance:


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

*Volgograd 2011 * Auvtor: olga-elenberg







Auvtor: Александр


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Auvtor: *kenv4*


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Parts of the old city, photos were taken by evian


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Царицын» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

del


----------



## terrakom2 (Jul 6, 2010)

del


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

del


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

del


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

... 


evian said:


> Еще Сарепты
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! I love the black and white ones!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

4miGO!!! said:


>


...


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

del


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

City nightlife. Panorama of the Battle of Stalingrad.
Author: http://triburon.ya.ru/


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Evening of May 8 in the museum "Stalingrad Battle " a grandiose theatrical concert dedicated to Victory Day.
Author: http://triburon.ya.ru/


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

May 9. Parade in Volgograd
Author: http://triburon.ya.ru/


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Author: http://triburon.ya.ru/


----------



## akietta (May 16, 2011)

beautiful city


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

The view from the windows of the "Premier Building" (Business Center):
Author: vakatanka


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Voroshilov district, st. Pugachev and the environment:


«Больница, Волжские паруса.»


«Пугачёвская, 1» 


«Пугачёвская, 3» 


«Балахнинская, 3»


«Синагога.» 


«Синагога, Волжские паруса»


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Since Lodges Tsaritsyn:


«Старинные дома на Пугачёвской» 

------------------------

Skyscraper, st. Pear, 3:

«Трамвай.» 


«Грушевая, 3»


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Volgograd-city:

Business Centre:

«Волгоград-сити, Бизнес-центр.»


«Волгоград-сити, Бизнес-центр.» 

Parking:

«Волгоград-сити, Парковка.» 


«Волгоград-сити, Парковка.» 

Residential house number 1:

«Волгоград-сити. Жилой дом.» 


«Волгоград-сити. Жилой дом.»


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Раф;78957422 said:


> Вчерашние и сегодняшние фотографии города:
> 
> «Бизнес Центр "Премьер"» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> ...





Раф;78957086 said:


> *02.06.11
> Вид от Европы Сити Молла*
> 
> «Волгоград Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Раф;79321840 said:


> «Бизнес Центр "Премьер"» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> «ТРК Европа» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Feel the city life


evian said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/triburon/view/319388/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/triburon/view/319389/
> ...


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/triburon/view/319386/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/triburon/view/319385/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/triburon/view/319436/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/triburon/view/319429/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/triburon/view/319419/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/triburon/view/319439/


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Автор: http://skorp1on.livejournal.com


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More pics


«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Красноармейский район Волгограда» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград с Волги» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/konstantin-sidak/view/516277/


«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/konstantin-sidak/view/517585/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/konstantin-sidak/view/516296/


«Кинотеатр КиноМакс» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/konstantin-sidak/view/526130/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/konstantin-sidak/view/516310/

Volgograd airlines (Air Volga)

«В русском стиле» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«ну как вам поликлиника?)))» на Яндекс.Фотках


«музей "Сталинградская битва"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«пожарная часть» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Родина-мать» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«Вторая пожарная каланча Волгограда» на Яндекс.Фотках


pure peace

«Храм в Светлом Яру» на Яндекс.Фотках


Near the city

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4/users/vysotsky-al/view/487864


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4/users/vysotsky-al/view/487861


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4/users/vysotsky-al/view/487860


----------



## cocucka (Jul 19, 2010)

del


----------



## cocucka (Jul 19, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540722/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540723/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540724/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540725/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540726/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540727/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540728/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540729/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540730/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540731/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540732/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540733/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540734/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540735/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540736/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540737/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/540738/

foto by evian


----------



## cocucka (Jul 19, 2010)

by Раф


----------



## cocucka (Jul 19, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/520717/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/520716/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/520715/

by evian


----------



## cocucka (Jul 19, 2010)

БЦ Премьер


Ещё Сити:


by djartik


----------



## cocucka (Jul 19, 2010)

by djartik


----------



## cocucka (Jul 19, 2010)

«Улица Советская» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Улица Советская» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Улица Советская» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Театр НЭТ» на Яндекс.Фотках

by Раф


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates.


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Foto by Евгений Сафронов


----------



## Раф (Jun 26, 2010)

*Mamaev Kurgan*

«Вводная композиция.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Аллея тополей.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Статуя "Стоять насмерть!"» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Стены-Руины.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Стены-Руины.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Площадь Героев и Озеро Слёз.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Площадь Героев.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Пантеон Славы и Вечный Огонь» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Раф (Jun 26, 2010)

*Еxtension*

«Главный холм Мамаева Кургана» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Родина Мать» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Монумент Родина Мать» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Площадь Скорби» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Аллея» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Площадь Героев.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Раф (Jun 26, 2010)

«Центральная Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Центральная Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Волгоград.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Волгоградский Речной Порт» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Волжский Парус» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Музей Панорама Сталинградская Битва» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Ёжики» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Статуетка на Аллее Героев.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

evian said:


> С 25 этажа.
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/571492/
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Раф (Jun 26, 2010)

«Волжские Паруса» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Центр» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Центр» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Краснознаменская» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Новостройки» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Невская» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Ворошиловский район» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Центр» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Центр» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

*Виды из Родины-Мать. *Автор фото: volg-vistex


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....:cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Denisko said:


> Попал все-таки на крышу
> 
> «Волжские паруса» на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...
> ...


...


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

Autor: izhaleksej


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Раф;82621566 said:


> «Главный холм Мамаева Кургана» на Яндекс.Фотках


:cheers: great statue.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

updates 



djartik said:


>





djartik said:


>





djartik said:


> by oxlamoonka


----------



## djartik (Dec 14, 2010)

By ale-belyan:


«Осень. Город» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Городской пейзаж» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Осеннее фото» на Яндекс.Фотках

__________________________________________________________

By ground651


«Сумерки» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Над проспектом» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Раф (Jun 26, 2010)

*by Denisko*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/matrix778/view/656036/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/matrix778/view/656033/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/matrix778/view/656032/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/matrix778/view/656031/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/matrix778/view/656030/


«Панорама» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/matrix778/view/655652/


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

The weather makes city look bad though but anyway here are some street pics. And parking is just terrible



jackass94 said:


> Несколько моих фоток с прогулки по центру, погода конечно противная, но все же. И парковку в центре пора бы ограничивать, это жесть
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jackass9494/view/536985/
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

It's time to update it 



Medoed said:


> Фото: *bmavlyutov*
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370399/
> ...





Medoed said:


> Фото: *bmavlyutov*
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370408/
> ...





Medoed said:


> Фото: *bmavlyutov*
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370412/
> ...




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370423/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370424/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370425/[/QUOTE]




Medoed said:


> Фото: *bmavlyutov*
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370426/
> ...





Medoed said:


> Фото: *bmavlyutov*
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370430/
> ...






Medoed said:


> Фото: *bmavlyutov*
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370435/
> ...





Medoed said:


> Фото: *bmavlyutov*
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/370443/
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

some pics



Раф;90830942 said:


> *by Denisko*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Раф;90830966 said:


> «Статуи» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> «Гостиница Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome pics from Volgograd....:cheers2:


----------



## Раф (Jun 26, 2010)

del


----------



## Раф (Jun 26, 2010)

del


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates...kay:


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

any pictures of the stadium?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

well, the stadium for WC-2018 is not even U/C yet and all we have is an old Soviet arena


















Rotor Volgograd plays in Russian Football national league (2nd Russian league) but we love football here so even this terrible arena looks like this on matchdays


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

here's a current project for WC-2018


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude, you keep this thread alive, dang it, i thought it was dead years ago. 
Cool, i cant wait to add photos of the new stadium and hotels into it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Volvograd; also i like those renders above :cheers:


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

jackass94 said:


> here's a current project for WC-2018


 Nive pictures that I did not know!
So it seems that the city is starting with the design : tender is in progress for design...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

evian said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/1159563/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slava2007s/view/1159566/
> ...


,,,


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

does anybody know pavlov's house in volvogrado?

Pavlov's_House por vanderfrog, no Flickr


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

It was not reconstructed and now is a monument. So people can see even now how terrible is war


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

https://vk.com/blinkovfpv


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Victory Day celebration

http://pavelpanko.livejournal.com/169786.html


















































































































































Бессмертный полк


Бессмертный полк


Бессмертный полк


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Holi*


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Russia Day celebrations


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

A few shots by *evian*



evian said:


> Пока я еду куда-то на велосипеде, иногда снимаю то, что мне интересно.
> Просто фотки с телефона:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

del


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## borowiecki (Nov 21, 2016)

Hmmm I wouldn't believe that soviet style could be better than anything else, but seeing this post-modern crap...


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

I really like the city for hot summer, really livable place.


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

more pics: Volgograd 2015 – Nulda – album na Rajčeti


----------

